# Export & Import Wordpress blog



## xmarkx (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello,

I have a problem here. I am running a blog under wordpress.com with almost 100 posts. Nothing big. I want to export everything to my computer. I am also running xampp and I installed a new wordpress blog at my localhost. Same theme. When I tried to upload the xml file things went wrong.

Feature image can not be uploaded.
Some posts are not uploaded (~60% of whole was successfully uploaded)
At me home page there are no posts and only the first hello (default post)

Can anyone help me out? What am i doing wrong? :? My goal is to create a blog at my localhost and then upload it to a new server where i can fully customize it.

thank you for your time guys.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I would start with reading the Moving WordPress. It should get you started and pointed in the right direction.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I would say you have some settings wrong at the local host. try opening the xml file with notepad or some other text editor and see if any of the missing posts are in the file. you will see a bunch of strange symbols between posts but the post themselves will be readable. this will verify that your xml file is okay. if the posts are missing, then you will need to export the file again from wordpress.com

if the xml file is okay, then check to see if the missing posts are from the same catagories. for example if all of your posts are in one catagory but another is missing posts, you need to check the catagory setting. what about widgets settings? are they the same? some widgets at wordpress.com is a modified addon. so you may need the actual addon in the script.


----------

